# GT i-drive 5 3.0 von 2006-2007



## Harzbiker69 (14. Oktober 2006)

Hallo @ all,
ich bin neu hier und heil froh dieses Forum gefunden zu haben.
Meine ganze Familie fährt jetzt schon GT Räder, und jetzt beabsichtige ich mir auch eines zu kaufen.

Ich habe das GT i-drive 5 3.0 von 2006-2007 ins Auge gefasst.

Kann mir der eine oder andere vielleicht zu diesem Bike seine Erfahrungen schildern, oder worauf ich bei diesem Bike achten sollte ???

Bin für jeden Tipp wirklich dankbar, denn im großen und ganzen gefällt mir das Rad sehr gut und auch Preis Leistung scheint ganz OK.

Zu mir selbst, bin 185 cm groß und wiege im anfänglichen 3-stelligen Bereich  

bin jetzt noch 37 jahre alt und habe bei uns im Harz dieses Jahr über 2000 km gespult

Mein Stil von Tour bis Marathon, habe aber auch an Singel-Trails und leichtem Downhill (Racepark-Schulenberg) meinen Spaß

jetzt suche ich die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau für einen kleineren Geldbeutel

Denke aber mit dem GT i-drive 5 3.0 könnte ich meine Bedürfnisse mal abgesehen vom Downhill ganz gut befriedigen, daher meine Bitte um den einen oder anderen Rat-Tip-Erfahrungsbericht zu diesem MTB

vielen Dank
Falk


----------



## kingmoe (14. Oktober 2006)

Ich denke, dass du mit deiner Wahl ganz gut getippt hast, das Bike scheint für deinen Einsatzbereich ein guter Kompromiss zu sein.

Ich habe das 2005er, an sich hat sich nicht viel geändert. Nur, dass jetzt statt der mechanischen Avid Bremsen hydraulische Hayes (Soul / Sole) dran sind.

Tipp von mir: Gerade bei deinem Gewicht würde ich direkt die Gabel wechseln und auf größere Scheiben umrüsten. Mehr dazu auch hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=220246&highlight=drive


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzbiker69 (14. Oktober 2006)

Hallo kingmoe,

vielen Dank für den Link.
Das Problem mit der Gabel habe ich leider auch schon gehört.
Ihr schreibt das man die Gabel gleich raus schmeißen sollte und verticken.
Nur gibt es denn wirklich Leute die so eine Gabel kaufen ;-)

Dank und Gruß
Falk

denke meine Kids wollen die dann haben, na mal sehen was wird


----------



## Harzbiker69 (14. Oktober 2006)

ich noch mal

gibt es denn das i-drive 5 nicht mehr in 1.0 oder 2.0 Ausstattung
weiß einer was darüber ???
auf der HP unter Produkte ist nichts mehr zu finden


----------



## cyclery.de (14. Oktober 2006)

Harzbiker69 schrieb:


> ich noch mal
> 
> gibt es denn das i-drive 5 nicht mehr in 1.0 oder 2.0 Ausstattung
> weiß einer was darüber ???
> auf der HP unter Produkte ist nichts mehr zu finden


Hallo,
für 2007 wird es in Deutschland nur das 3.0 als durchlaufendes Modell aus dem 2006er Jahrgang geben.


----------



## Harzbiker69 (14. Oktober 2006)

sorry habe selber schon was gefunden 
und zwar wenn man bei GT auf der HP nicht Deutschland sondern USA anklickt

ohhhh man was für eine Auswahl und sogar 2007 Modelle
nicht wie hier bei den Händern behauptet das GT nur alle 2 Jahre neue Modelle raus bringt

jetzt die nächste Frage
kommt man in good old germany an die Bikes from usa

danke für einen Tipp


----------



## cyclery.de (14. Oktober 2006)

Harzbiker69 schrieb:


> jetzt die nächste Frage
> kommt man in good old germany an die Bikes from usa
> 
> danke für einen Tipp



Na klar: Indem du es dort kaufst, ca. 300-400 $ Versandkosten, 15% Zoll und 16/19% MwSt. abdrückst. Wirst dann recht schnell merken, dass sich das absolut nicht rechnet.
Könntest sonst noch im europäischen Ausland schauen.


----------



## Harzbiker69 (14. Oktober 2006)

danke für den Tipp

nur schade das GT diese Modelle nicht auch für den deutschen / europäischen Markt bereit stellt

denke muß mir bei dieser Marktpolitik echt überlegen ein GT zu kaufen

nachdenklicher Gruß
Falk


----------



## cleiende (14. Oktober 2006)

Ehem....
Cyclery weiss schon was er schreibt. Schau mal unter www.cyclery.de nach und nimm doch mal Kontakt mit ihm auf. Vielleicht kommt Ihr ja zusammen.


----------



## Harzbiker69 (14. Oktober 2006)

ja habe ich schon nachgesehen, es geht ja auch nicht um ihn, ganz im gegenteil, war sehr nett von ihm zu antworten und die Möglichkeiten zu nennen.
Ich finde es nur Schade das GT die 2007 Modelle vom Amimarkt nicht hier anbietet.
Denn das i-drive 5 3.0 bzw. 2.0 scheint dort eine besser Gabel zu haben.

Bei mir hat sich eh gerade alles geändert  

denn meine Frau hat mir das Bike eh schon bestellt, sollte eine Überraschung werden, bekomme es dann schon nächste Woche 

mit der Gabel muß ich dann mal sehen, denke ich teste die dann erst mal,

besser als mein oldtimer ist es auf jeden fall  

werde euch dann über meine erfahrungen auf dem laufenden halten

gruß
Falk

manchmal liest es sich anders als es geschrieben ist, dafür entschuldigung wenn es falsch rüber gekommen ist


----------



## Harzbiker69 (14. Oktober 2006)

Frage an GT-Deutschland

ich will ja nicht nerven, aber wie soll ich jetzt weiter über die Gabel im i-drive 5 3.0 denken ???

Kann es vielleicht sein das ich aufgrund der Tests jetzt einfach verunsichert bin und das Rad doch hält was ich mir verspreche ???

Ich habe jetzt einfach nur Angst davor ein Rad zu kaufen mit dem ich dann nachher nur Probleme habe, da ich nicht zu den leichten Bikern gehöre und wenn es dann mit mir durchgeht auch schon mal eine kernige Abfahrt bevorzuge.

Jetzt habe ich auch noch gesehen das es in Amerika ein 2007 Modell gibt mit anderer Gabel, ist diese denn jetzt besser ??? oder vielleicht schon im Vorfeld zu tauschen. Ich möchte doch nicht das es dann zu unnötigen Reklamationen kommt und beide Seiten dann unzufrieden sind. Denn Rahmen, Schaltung, Hinterbau und Bremsen sind so wie ich mir mein neues MTB vorgestellt habe.

Was meint Ihr dazu, mache ich mich vielleicht einfach nur verrückt und sollte erst mal abwarten wie es so rollt.

Denn besser als mein Oldtimer ist es auf jeden Fall  
und jetzt wo ich weiß das es nächste Woche schon da ist freue ich mich doch wie ein kleiner Junge  
_(wenn das mit der Gabel nicht wär)_

Würde mich über eine Antwort von GT sehr freuen
Gruß und Dank 
Falk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (14. Oktober 2006)

Also da du von GT hier leider keine Antwort bekommen wirst antworte ich jetzt einfach mal. Und da kann ich dir den Ratschlag geben, dich nicht vor Ankunft des Rades schon völlig fertig zu machen. Das I-Drive 5 3.0 ist ein sehr ausgereiftes Rad mit einer unter Berücksichtigung des Preises guten Ausstattung. Und ich denke, dass bis auf die Gabel keinerlei Teile gewechselt werden müssten. Den Luftdämpfer kannst du z.B. sehr gut auf dein Gewicht abstimmen und auch die Hayes Sole Bremsen sollten dich sicher zum stehen bekommen. Möglicherweise ist ja auch der Händler bereit dir eine andere Gabel (beispielsweise MX Pro --> Luftgabel) einzubauen und dann direkt zu verrechnen. Das wäre für dich sicher die einfachste Variante. Die Splice Super und die Marzocchi MX Pro liegen beide auf preislich ähnlichem Niveau.

Gruss und ruhige Nacht!


----------



## Harzbiker69 (15. Oktober 2006)

@ cyclery,

vielen Dank für den Tipp, werde meinen Händler dann Montag mal Fragen. 
Vielleicht lässt er sich ja drauf ein, sind auch alles echte MTB´ler mit Herz.

Sonst weiß ich ja wo ich dann schauen kann  
MD ist nicht weit

schönes Restwochenende
Gruß
Falk


----------



## kingmoe (15. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe zwar die Gabel gewechselt (MX Comp ETA, aktuell wäre die o.g. MX Pro sicher mit erste Wahl) und es nicht bereut, aber mach dich nicht verrückt! Eine Alternative zu einem Wechsel könnte auch sein, dass dein Händler dir direkt die harten Federn für die Splice besorgt. Sollte so um die 25,- Euro kosten. Dann bist du schon viel besser unterwegs.
Denn die verbauten Federn sind für dich 100%ig zu weich!Für deine Kinder könnte sie dagegen sehr gut passen.

Wichtig: Die in Komplettbikes verbaute Splice "Super" (OEM-Version) ist nicht die "Super", die es als Einzelteil (After Market Gabel) gibt. Es ist eine abgespeckte Ausführung mit sehr eingeschränkten Einstellmöglichkeiten!!!


----------



## Harzbiker69 (15. Oktober 2006)

danke Euch beiden, werde dann morgen die beiden Tipps mal ansprechen.

So wie ich den Händler einschätze werden wir bestimmt eine gute Lösung finden.

Komme gerade von meiner Hausstrecke zurück und der Kopf ist wieder frei  

Halte Euch dann über alles auf dem Laufenden und vor allem wie mir das Bike dann gefällt.

schönen Sonntag noch
Falk


----------



## Harzbiker69 (13. November 2006)

So Ihrs,
jetzt bin ich auch GT-Biker ;-)

Bike eingetroffen, angesehen, Probe gefahren und für sehr gut befunden.

Sattel und Griffe umgebaut, Dämpferpumpe besorgt, Dämpfer aufgepumt, Fehler in der Seilzugführung gefunden und Gangschaltung eingestellt und einfach nur GEIL 
und noch besser die Gabe ist bei meinem Händler und bekommt jetzt die härtesten Federn und das inkl. Einbau für 25,-- (T)Euro 
So jetzt muß die Gabe nur wieder kommen und das Wetter bei uns mal wieder etwas besser werden, dann gibt es den ersten ausführlich Fahrbericht.

Bis jetzt kann ich nur sagen, das ding fährt einfach klasse !!!!

Gruß
Falk


----------



## kingmoe (13. November 2006)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike und viel Spaß damit! Den (günstigen  ) Umbau auf die härteren Federn wirst du nicht bereuen, damit solltest du erstmal prima unterwegs sein.

Ride on - und beschere uns bei Gelegenheit ein Foto in freier Wildbahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (14. November 2006)

Harzbiker69 schrieb:


> das Wetter bei uns mal wieder etwas besser werden, dann gibt es den ersten ausführlich Fahrbericht.



wieso dass dennn ? so ein bike macht im schlamm doch erst so richtig spass....


----------



## Harzbiker69 (14. November 2006)

@Kint,

ja das mit dem Schlamm ist richtig, nur der extrem starke Wind und die Dunkelheit schrecken mich wenn ich zur Zeit total kaputt nach Hause komme.

Die Leute haben warscheinlich Angst das es nächstes Jahr nichts mehr gibt.
Aber somit entschädigen die letzten 3 Monate von diesem Jahr für die besch.... 9 am Anfang ;-))

Wenn ich jetzt meine Gabe wiederbekomme gibt es den ersten Bericht.
Bestimmt auch mit Bild und vielleicht Schlamm *gins*


----------



## Harzbiker69 (19. November 2006)

hier die versprochen Bilder,
meine erste größere Strecke hat das Rad mit Erfolg bestanden
die stärken Federn vorn sind besser als ich dachte
die Bremsen beeindrucken mich gerade bei dem Wetter heute
das Fahrwerk insgesamt einfach Klasse
Schaltung flutscht jetzt und die Übersetzungen sind mehr als man braucht
Fazit:
Jeder Euro den ich jetzt ausgegeben habe ist das Rad auch Wert

Gruß
Falk

_PS: War ja auch ein SuperSonderPreis ;-) grins_


----------



## GTdanni (19. November 2006)

Sieht echt nicht schlecht aus, so eins wird sicher mein nächstes. 

Hast du es mal gewogen, bzw was denkst du wo es Gewichtsmäßig liegt? 

Cu Danni


----------



## Harzbiker69 (20. November 2006)

Hallo Danni,

gewogen habe ich es noch nicht und ein echtes Leichtgewicht ist es auch nicht.
In MountainBike der Ausgabe 06/06 habe sie das Bike getestet.

Die Gewichtsangabe dort ist mit 15,2 kg angegeben und von Gefühl her wird diese auch gut passen. 

Fährt sich aber Super und im Vergleich zu meinem Oldtimer wie vom Golf auf die S-Klasse ;-)

Gruß Falk


----------



## gnss (15. März 2009)

Hat vielleicht noch jemand einen 2005er Katalog mit den Geometriedaten von dem hier:




In XL rumliegen?


----------

